# Attaching Moose Plow



## marswp (Feb 5, 2010)

I just bought a 2003 Honda Rincon with a moose plow. The atv only has just a few miles and the plow had never been used. I know how to attach the front of the plow to the winch but cannot figure out how to attach the two long bars to the underside. Does anyone know what I should see/have pics of how it should be set up?
Thanks


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Make sure the mounting plate is on the machine, if it is the pushtubes (bars) hook yp to the mounting plate in two places and pinned.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.mooseutilities.com/pdfs/instructions/bottom_mounts/m9361006.pdf

http://www.mooseutilities.com/instructions.jsp

If all else fails, follow the instructions.


----------



## marswp (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks. Looks like I will have to buy a mount.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

make sure you let the honda warm up good befroe plowing


----------



## marswp (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok. I have noticed it is cold blooded. It takes a minute or so just to get it warmed up enough to move. Then it takes a few minutes more before I can not worry it about it stalling when I stop. How long do you recommend? What damage happens if I don't?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say 5 minutes or so. The Rincon has an automative style tranny that functions best when at the correct temp. If your stressing the trans before its at correct operating temp you can cause excessive where and tear upon the componets.

just my thoughts and from what I have read about the rincon's.

They are a good ATV and it should serve you well in your snow removal efforts.

Its a Honda after all :salute:


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

A good synthetic oil designed for wet clutches will help as well. Mobil 1 racing 4T and Amsoil 0w-40 fourstroke are a couple of popular choices.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As stated, warm ups are always good and important but if a machine is particularly cold blooded there may be another problem. My Kawasaki P360 was always very cold blooded. Last year I took it to a dealer, explained the problem. He reset the valves and found the tube between the carburetor and engine was leaking. Now that thing runs better than it ever did.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea your on the right track, good call sublime


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

sory for my late reply i just read this thread. I have a 2004 Honda Rincon and have a 54" plow on it. 
I alwasys let mine warm up for about 10 min (with me slightly revving it every so often in neutral). 

I find that when I dont let it warm up for at least 10 min, the thing always stalls when switching gears.

Once it gets warm, the thing runs absolutley amazing. I plowed about 50 driveways in the past week (we had two snowstorms in the last week), each storm dumping about a foot and a half, and the thing plowed amazing, cleared the snow no problem!


----------

